# AutoCAD Blocks بلوكات أوتوكاد :)



## bint_cool (22 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

والله منزمان عن المنتدى... :82: بس ان شاءالله احاول اجي واحط مواضيع أكثر بإذن الله

اليوم بحط بلوكات أوتوكاد وان شاءالله يكونون مفيدين.. بعضها 3d وبعضها بلانات او واجهات فقط

كل فتره راح احاول اضيف ملفات زياده

واللي عنده بلوكات حلوه رجاءً يحطها هنا بنفس الموضوع :20:


----------



## bint_cool (22 مايو 2008)

*trees & plants blocks*

وهذي بلوكات نباتات وأشجار


----------



## bint_cool (22 مايو 2008)

*people blocks*

وهذي بلوكات على شكل ناس


----------



## أروى (23 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## bint_cool (24 مايو 2008)

حياك الله ياأروى 

وهذي برضو تكمله ملفات بلوكات على شكل ناس


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (24 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير اخوانى الكرام


----------



## دعاء عزام (25 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهدى النجار (21 مايو 2009)

ربنا يكرمكم ياربويجعله فى ميزانكم يوم الدين


----------



## وحش العمارة (21 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


klkds


----------



## alhabbash (22 مايو 2009)

*:16:جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## momad2008 (24 مايو 2009)

*شكر واجب*

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا


----------



## momad2008 (24 مايو 2009)

أرجوكم محتاج فرش حمامات ومطابخ ومعيشة ولوبى وسلالم


----------



## Gothic_arch (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير  مفيدة جدا


----------



## mohtaseb (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا على البلوكات الجميلة


----------



## bint_cool (3 يونيو 2009)

وهذي الشبابيك  

enjoy them


----------



## bint_cool (3 يونيو 2009)

وهذي بلووووووكات للمطابخ


----------



## bint_cool (3 يونيو 2009)

وهذي للإضاءه..........


----------



## ahmed_d (3 يونيو 2009)

...............حياك الله أخي...........


----------



## um muda (14 يونيو 2009)

thankx alot 4 the blocks but if have more 2D landscape trees show it plz


----------



## bint_cool (16 يونيو 2009)

وهذي للنباتات.......................


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## تينوشة (17 يونيو 2009)

الناس كلها نايمة


----------



## makzoom (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## زينة زين (18 يونيو 2009)

يعطيكو الف عافية
ما قصرتو
انا طالبة هندسة معمارية سنة تانية 
وعندي مشروع روضة اطفال وبصراحة كتيييييييير متحيرة كيف اعمل واجهاتي وافكار للشبابيك والابواب

بتمنى انكم تساعدوني ببلوكات لشبابيك لمشروع للاطفال


مع جزييييييييييييييييييل الشكر


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*
*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## moh1hasanein (19 يونيو 2009)

اريد مبانى اداريه فى الحال زيزو


----------



## kanoza (20 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا*

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب ​


----------



## العيناء (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا للمجهود الرائع..

واحببت ان اضيف بعض البلوكات ...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/15519/1248092619.zip 
 اثاث متنوع للتعفيش المنزل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/15519/1248092619.zip 
 لصالات كبيرة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/15519/1248093043.zip
طاولات مختلفة الاحجام 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/15519/1248093347.zip
عفش ثلاثي الابعاد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/15519/1248093511.zip
اشجار

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وربنا يجزيكم بالحسنات


----------



## mohamed khalaf (7 سبتمبر 2009)

باررررررررررررك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed2009 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## صدام الصعدي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## omrabeke (21 نوفمبر 2009)

thnx alot for the blocks looking for more


----------



## ArchitectAmr (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## gobara (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## popzxc (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم احسنتم والله يوفقكم والى الامام


----------



## hermione (24 ديسمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## اميرة غزة (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## mohemen (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم . هل عندكم اي بلوكات خاصة بالمستشفيات


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اختنا الكريمة 
وشكرا على المجهود الرائع
تقبلي خالص التحايا


----------



## abogomaa (21 مايو 2010)

تمام


----------



## بيبو2000 (22 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (23 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي*


----------



## The free (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammad1402 (27 يونيو 2010)

شكراا


----------



## Eng.7MooOoode (26 يوليو 2010)

*0*

جزاكم الله خير 

وياليت تخدمونا في بلوكات السلامه للدفاع المدني 
وأكون ممنون لكم


----------



## arch_fatima (26 يوليو 2010)

رائعة .. مشكور يا أخي


----------



## م/سيد لطفى (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا.وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AH MO SA (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bassem2005 (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك طيرا شكرا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابن البلد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## freedom2000 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## butterflya (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا و بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yesmohammed (6 نوفمبر 2010)

والله انك وحش تسلم .


----------



## مى سمير (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## almass (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## m00n _7 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## Dark Knight (4 ديسمبر 2010)

......................

Thanks a lot for your effort

...........................................​


----------



## أبو حسن 2000 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا غالي هذه البلوكات


----------



## sufian_2pac (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوريييين علي البلوكات الرائعه تسلمو


----------



## باسلBASIL3 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك .. و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nasser bakhsh (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير لك ..  *


----------



## mohamed el sawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.freedwg.eu/ 
da mawk3 fih kol 2nwa3 el blokat eli momkn t7tagoha


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذه البلوكات الرائعة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/عمرو على (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy09 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسامة اشرى (5 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.مرمر (27 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااا


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (28 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم شكراً جزيلاً على هذه البلوكات واذا امكن عندي سؤال اني اعرف ارسم على الاتوكاد لكن كيفية 
وضع البلوكات لا اعرف ارجو من لديه الخبرة تعليمي كيفية انزل البلوكات على الرسم مع جزيل الشكر للجميع


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (28 يناير 2011)

شكراً للجميع عرفت الحل عن طريق الكوبي بيست وانزل البلوكات


----------



## majed_ajel (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shabaneh (16 فبراير 2011)

بالفعل جزيتم جميعاً كل خير


----------



## eng_es84 (11 مارس 2011)

والله مش عارف اقلك ايه
بس جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## Noor.arch (1 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم...
جزاكم الله خيرا....


----------



## saleh al-mutawa (3 أبريل 2011)

جااازكم الله الف خير


----------



## 1948 (3 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم احسنتم والله يوفقكم والى الامام


----------



## engamroo (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونفعكم ونفعنا بعلمه انشاء الله


----------



## مختار محمود (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## mustafaahmad (3 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Forbidden jasmine (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا انا فعلا كنت محتاجه البلوكات دى


----------



## تيتوفلسطين (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## guti (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الذوق1 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## wafal (13 سبتمبر 2011)

* جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mhany80 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك على مساعدتك لأخوتك


----------



## ahmed tito 89 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## علي الحطامي (15 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## بزقوزة (27 يناير 2012)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## بزقوزة (27 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## shmed morshedy (30 يناير 2012)

جزاكم اللة كل خير ونفع بكم

وبارك لكم فى علمكم


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*


----------



## رواء طارق (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Nooowa (10 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يدك


----------



## abdulhakimalsamil (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييين


----------



## adel _26 (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## dana06 (4 أبريل 2012)

thnx alot for ur hard wor,, but please anyone can help me to find 2d blocks for hair or beauty salon and spa,, i need it please


----------



## youkabed (5 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جدا على البلوكات ويا ريت لو فى حد عنده بلوكات حمامات ودورات مياه يا ريت يرفعها


----------

